# 3D Printed Canadian Pacific Station in Use



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hello,
We had the first for this year of our local steamups here today and I was able to finally have my Canadian Pacific station put to use.
I think that I will make the platform a little darker as it looks rather 'grey' to my eyes.
Cheers,
David


----------



## ferroequinologist (May 8, 2016)

Magnificent David, that looks fantastic and much better than that cardboard mock up that seemed to appear in a few video's. What seemed like a really huge building when you were making it now seems smaller placed in the outside "real world". You're right the platform gray is a bit clean and bright, in the photo's anyway.
Love the figures and the vehicles, obviously a very busy station. What's next maybe a British station to alternate with when you run British trains or more Canadian line side structures?
Russell


----------



## ferroequinologist (May 8, 2016)

David, I just viewed 'Deltatrains' video of that steam up and your station looks great especially with that Canadian Hudson hauling a long train running through. Looks like a great day had by all and I miss a group steam up as we are still in lockdown here so you lot are very lucky.
Russell


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks Russell.
Yes Peter's movie shows off the station very well. As he arrived early, I also gave him the job of populating the platform with all the people, animals, platform carts and luggage.
We feel very fortunate that we feel safe enough to get together but very carefully, just in case.
Keep safe,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

David, it's been great seeing the evolution of your station from paper & cardboard mock up to a bunch of 3-D parts to the beautiful building that just shines on your layout. (Yes, I watched the video the other night as well.)

Makes me think that gee, maybe if I had the plans, and a good 3-D printer.. and something else.. what was it?

Oh yeah, your incredible talent.


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi David: 
That station is magnificent, it is strange that most US garden layouts on you tube use very small buildings (available comercially, I guess) while most american stations are rather impressive.
By the way I used to be a scene designer and beleive me, we all paint floors too light. I remember repainting floors in darker hues so many times. The problem stems from the fact that that is where the light hits most. Weather in the theater or in broad daylight. Congratulations on a great job once again.


----------

